

Rocky Balboa Speech - "it ain't about how hard you hit..." - sayemm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uASVzkrEKgs

======
RiderOfGiraffes

      > This video contains content from mgm, who has
      > blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.

